# Tamiya's Gloster Meteor



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Grabbed this out of the half-finished pile to get something done quickly:


Gloster Meteor F.3


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

It's too bad the Meteor never fought the Me-262 - though it might have been an unpleasant encounter with the speed difference...

Nice build!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

The Meteor (and base) looks really good! I love the the paint scheme.

Phillip1


----------

